# Forrest removal



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

hey guys, i have never done this before, the job was never done still there to be done.

its 40 acre of Forrest as much as i know its cedar trees in the front and all spaced about 2 feet from each other, apparently 1/2 acre was removed by the owner years back this is where i seen the small cedars and the mosquito's almost killed me before i ran out, a friend of mine told me that where there is cedar there is swamp land and that has to be removed in frozen winter, the owner wants to eventually put up a plaza there


anyways these were my steps in getting it done
Get the largest bull bulldozer possible i think its 77,000 lbs its $7000 a month
and for the really large trees an excavator to dig a hole and bury the stomps 

the only problem i had was getting rid of all the trees, so to keep my price low
i called the city and asked if they would take it............NOPE
I called to get a permit to burn it ................NOPE unless i slip up some money 
so i got fed up and call in to large companies to give me a quote......none wanted the job. no reason why 

so i talked to my friend and he said if its all cedar we can make use of it

Total quote i gave the guy was $650,000 ....he said to high for him 


How would you guys go about this


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Any farms in your area? Around here farmers with cedar swamps harvest the cedar and sell fence posts. Trees to large get split down or sawn into smaller diameter. Possibly you could find a farmer that will take delivery and turn it into a few bucks.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

DavidC said:


> Any farms in your area? Around here farmers with cedar swamps harvest the cedar and sell fence posts. Trees to large get split down or sawn into smaller diameter. Possibly you could find a farmer that will take delivery and turn it into a few bucks.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


well my buddy got a saw mill about 800 kms away LOL and he wants me to do this Forrest piece by piece and transfer the lumber to where he is LOL, thats when i knew he was nuts..... so i was going through this catalog where i seen this portable saw mill where you drop the trees in and you can get rid of all the branches and i think bark to, i dont rember the cost but it will pay for it self a million times over i had calculated that 4 Mill can be made selling the lumber it in Stock form, and 10 Mill in sizes and about 30 mill if i can build with it with 20 crews.........now mind you this is all a great taught, to actually get the ball rolling that's another story
and that still leave all the branches and bush, and even if i can get a permit to burn it, i am just not into polluting the air


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

$16250 for every 208' x 208' square? where you at? i'll do it for $500k!!! why not just get a big tub grinder in there and make/sell cedar chips?


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

No matter what trees you got there. Dont let it all go to waste and burn or grind it up. Its worth something either cedar fence post, lumber, furniture, pulp wood and then grind the tops and sell mulch. Call a forestry cruiser. He will tell you if theres anything worth harvesting and how much. Then a logger. All you got to do then is pull the stumps and level it out. Or tell the owner to have it loged and call you to pull stumps and level. He'll have money then.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

well i the guy wants me to sell off the trees and do the place for free, if i have the machines i would but i dont, yea to waste all that trees is really a bad thing, Like i said if i was to just get them into circle post form i would possible pull in about $4 Million 

send it over to a lumber yard and flip into 8-10 

let me know if the bush is thick 
i didn't look at it from google before it looks much easier now
when i was there all the trees are so close toghter and all under 6" in diameter i didnt know if the whole forrest is like this


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Call a logger. The cedar has to be worth something. 40 acres is a big job and I think that you would be in over your head. You said that he wanted to put in a plaza. Burying the stumps is not a good idea unless only part of the 40 acres will be used. You probably would be better off piling them up and have someone come in with a tub grinder.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Just watched a show last night "Extreme loggers".
Helicopter logging in the mountins. They'll do it for $5000/hr  and you still have to deal with the stumps.:laughing:
Seriously though i agree with rino. Dont bury anything if there building on it. You'll be back out there digging it up for free.:no:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like your in way over your head! Sub it out to someone who knows. The Biggest Bulldozer will sink fast in a swamp. Did you ever have a machine break through the ground freeze? Its not pretty. Tread Lightly is the key there.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Job may be bigger than you want. The cedars should be worth something. Around here cedar is in high demand for posts, railings, ballasters, picture frames, etc for the rustic look in new homes. If you had your own equipment or a partner who has equipment than you may be able to tackle this job but you still need to find a market for the tree's first. The stumps you could probably grind up or you may need to find someone with a stump dump permit for disposal but i wouldnt bury them if someone is going to build there.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Sounds like your in way over your head! Sub it out to someone who knows. The Biggest Bulldozer will sink fast in a swamp. Did you ever have a machine break through the ground freeze? Its not pretty. Tread Lightly is the key there.



Sub it out, 2 biggest GTA company didnt want to even call me back LOL, No one wanted it, and if they did want it the owner wont pay, he taught 650K was to high, and ill be luckey if i left with 50K after alot of work, the only way to make money is log them, odd thing is i called 4 of the GTA largest Tree cutting company maybe they would know what to do with it and they said NO also, so i figured ill have to team up with some people, that job aint going no where so ill take it when i got Food money for a few months and as long as the owner payes for, worker Labour, machine rental and motel 

its about 1 hr drive in non rush hr out of toronto 
oh GTA= is Greater Toronto Area


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

contact a university forestry guy, 

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Newsroom/LatestNews/MNR_E004137.html

No doubt he can advise you on how to harvest, market, what end products to make or vendors to sell to. etc.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Really! If all the BIG guys, Forest Guys and Land Clearing Guys are saying NO.... LISTEN!!!!! They are telling you something you are not hearing! 

Either there is No market for the product right now (did you know there is a downturn in the building industry? No money to be made on the job or there is un-foreseen trouble ahead you are not seeing. 

Don't be this guys hero. Hero's DIE! 

With that said, go check out my friends at ArboristSite.com Plenty of loggers in there that will tell you the truth about it. Who knows, maybe even someone that can work with you. Tell them I sent you.


----------

